# All In One Polish Compariosn test!



## Sheep

*All In One Polish Comparison test!*

Greetings friends!

It's been a while since my wax test featuring FK1000P, BH Finis, and Colinite 476S, and I think it's about time for another one! Not long after that test I wanted to do an AIO comparison. I didn't have many AIO products on hand at that time, but I've ordered in a few and tried them out on some cars, but nothing side by side. My garage (detailing space) was full of storage during a renovation so I haven't been able to wax or polish since September (Yeah, it's been brutal). I finally got my space back a few weeks ago and I've got my car prepped. I tried to line up this test a while ago with another car that i detailed for a neighbor but I just didn't have the time I needed. It's going to take a fair bit of work to get the photos and comparison shots correct so I need something that can sit in the garage for a few days. I recently bought a car, a 1999 Toyota Rav4 in some sort of dark red. It's swirled to high hell including my own buffer trails form years ago before I knew my foot from my ass regarding detailing (I bought this car off a family member).

So why am I doing this? Why is my car stuck in my garage with tic tac toe boxes of tape all over it? When I did the wax test, it was very satisfying having the answer to the question, "which wax will last the longest?" I want to know the same answer regarding these products, "which one will improve the looks of the paint the most?" It's pretty simple. I am going into this with NO favoritism, I don't care which one looks best, and I think the journey to the end will be fun!

Now, I know the last time I was a big tease and didn't tell what wax was what, and that hasn't changed. The point of this is to have the results speak for themselves, not pre-conceived notions. The only way to do this and make it fair is to compare the AIO product to an untreated panel. You can't compare two different photos as the editing will never be the same, nor the camera settings. I have taped off 2 piece sections so the product can be viewed against an unpolished panel in the same photograph.

As of right now I haven't started polishing any parts of the car. The car is set up and waiting, which I will try to start tomorrow night (Saturday morning otherwise). I have not settled on my method for going about this yet, I'm still contemplating a few things regarding the products. So far I'm planning on using only White Polishing pads, and a Porter Cable 7424 Polisher. There is 8 products in total, some with abrasives, some without. There is also 2 (included in the 8 total) that and pure polishes and have no protection. These are thrown in to see how a dedicated polish (that can be used as a 1 step before a wax) compares to an AIO result. These might use an Orange Polishing pad, as it's the more appropriate choice, but we'll see.

Here are the photos of the car setup, and the damage done over the years!

DSC_7710 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_7713 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_7719 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_7720 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_7721 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_7722 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_7728 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

This thread will be updated with the test as soon as I have completed it!

See Post #14 for Results!
See Post #45 for Sunlight/Beading Photos!
See Post #54 for the Reveal!


----------



## james_death

Looking forward to the results...:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

I'm interested in what products will be use.

Subscribed!


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Sounds good. Will subscribe!!


----------



## greymda

nice!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

That's got some swirls in it! Looking forward to your results on this one!


----------



## percymon

This will be a great thread. Interetsed to see how much correct versus filling the AIO can achieve - I assume the paint will be pretty soft being a Toyota ?

Could i suggest that you repeat the pattern of the bonnet on the roof, but in reverse order ( product a,b,c,d) on the leading edge of the bonnet are at the rear of the roof and vice versa.

The leading edges/panels on any vehicle will capture more road dirt and salts, so its good to expose all products as equally as possible.


----------



## s29nta

good stuff, looking forward to more:thumb:


----------



## Hunty

God call buddy. Also looking forward to this. Thanks for taking the time buddy! Much appreciated.


----------



## roscopervis

Another epic. Great stuff.


----------



## Sheep

percymon said:


> This will be a great thread. Interetsed to see how much correct versus filling the AIO can achieve - I assume the paint will be pretty soft being a Toyota ?
> 
> Could i suggest that you repeat the pattern of the bonnet on the roof, but in reverse order ( product a,b,c,d) on the leading edge of the bonnet are at the rear of the roof and vice versa.
> 
> The leading edges/panels on any vehicle will capture more road dirt and salts, so its good to expose all products as equally as possible.


I'm not testing the durability of the product, just the filling/polishing/cleaning ability. The car has been washed and clayed and is very evenly swirled regardless of the spot. I will be using as many different light sources as I can to make sure the photos are properly exposed. That is going to be the hardest part of this whole thing.


----------



## percymon

Fair enough - just thought it might be useful to revisit the panels after 10, 20 washes etc without applying detailer sprays or such like in the interim. Would give an idea of the longevity of the fillers.


----------



## Sheep

percymon said:


> Fair enough - just thought it might be useful to revisit the panels after 10, 20 washes etc without applying detailer sprays or such like in the interim. Would give an idea of the longevity of the fillers.


Yeah, you could also use a strong APC solution and see how many washes the beading could take. Unfortunately, I don't have the time or the desire for that, as protection can always be added afterwards.


----------



## Sheep

*Test results!*

Greetings!

It gives me great pleasure to present to you the findings from my AIO polish comparison test! I wasn't sure I would be able to work on the car at all today but I lucked out and had some plans reschedule in my favor, so I can present the test results and photos to you!

Before we get to the nitty gritty, I want to go over my methods and reasons for said methods. All AIO/Cleaner polishes were applied with White Polishing pads and worked until clear/broken down. The 2 actual polishes were worked with Orange Polishing pads in the same manner. I have 8 sections total (8 products) and they have been spaced around the sides of the car, and then another 8 sections taped off on the hood. In order to rule out application variations, the number 1 on the side of the car is also the number 1 on the hood, as I find polishing the hood easier then the sides. Lighting was provided by dual LED flood lights and each one was trained on a separate section (one polished, one bare) so you can see the difference from the polish application. Camera is a Nikon D5000 using a 35mm F1.8 lens. I have edited the photos in Photoshop but only to correct exposure and contrast to keep things even. When looking at the photos, all I want you to focus on is the reduction of swirls. Colour is not something that is constant between the photos due to editing and camera setup, and I urge you to not use it as a judgment for the products at hand.

Please note, that while I did my best to keep things even and impartial, there will always be variables that are nearly impossible to remove without being here in person. If you want to fly over and watch next time by all means please do. If you want to question my methods or insist a bias on my part please see the top left of your browser and click the back button, this thread is not for you.

Alright, lets get this party started!

Contestant number 1, come on down!!
DSC_7735 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 2, show me your moves!
DSC_7739 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 3, lets make history!
DSC_7741 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 4, jaws on the floor!
DSC_7744 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 5, feel alive!
DSC_7745 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 6, ... pick up sticks?
DSC_7746 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 7, take it to 11!
DSC_7747 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 8, skate and donate!
DSC_7749 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Switching to the hood photos, and ditching the slogans... sorry.

Number 1!
DSC_7760 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 2!
DSC_7761 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 3!
DSC_7762 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 4!
DSC_7756 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 5!
DSC_7765 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 6!
DSC_7766 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 7!
DSC_7767 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Number 8!
DSC_7768 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Okay! That's my results! Study them and think about the before and afters.

I will reveal which product is what at a later date, cause I'm a big tease.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rottenapple

7 & 8 fill/ correct far better than the rest; be interesting to know what those 2 are


----------



## nbray67

Yep. as above 7 and 8 look like they've done a grand job indeed.


----------



## Pittsy

7 and 8 look great, what were they?


----------



## nbray67

Are all these AIO's that were tested available in the UK Sheep? As in, are they the popular ones over here?

If so, could be an idea for us to start having a guess at 7 and 8.

I'll start by saying AF Tripple for 7 and Megs 205 for 8.

Never used either but they seem to get excellent reviews for an AIO.


----------



## Summit Detailing

As above - 7 & 8 look to have the best results.

3 & 4 the worst.

The remaining numbers (1, 2, 5 & 6) look to be on a level playing field.

Look forward to hearing what products you've tested:thumb:


----------



## trv8

Yup....7 and 8...it's a no-brainer....what products were they.....stop teasing us :thumb:.

I don't know which is worse... 
The suspense of not knowing...or these suspenders my Mrs forces me to wear  :lol::lol:.


----------



## JSBahia

Summit Detailing said:


> As above - 7 & 8 look to have the best results.
> 
> 3 & 4 the worst.
> 
> The remaining numbers (1, 2, 5 & 6) look to be on a level playing field.
> 
> Look forward to hearing what products you've tested:thumb:


This.


----------



## Blueberry

nbray67 said:


> Are all these AIO's that were tested available in the UK Sheep? As in, are they the popular ones over here?
> 
> If so, could be an idea for us to start having a guess at 7 and 8.
> 
> I'll start by saying AF Tripple for 7 and Megs 205 for 8.
> 
> Never used either but they seem to get excellent reviews for an AIO.


When did Megs 205 become an AIO ?


----------



## nbray67

Blueberry said:


> When did Megs 205 become an AIO ?


My bad there, I'd actually typed Zaino AIO then changed to Megs as I thought, never used any, it was classed as AIO.

I take it's more of a polish then is it Blueberry?


----------



## Blueberry

nbray67 said:


> My bad there, I'd actually typed Zaino AIO then changed to Megs as I thought, never used any, it was classed as AIO.
> 
> I take it's more of a polish then is it Blueberry?


No problem  yes it contains no fillers and contains micro abrasives for correction and removal of swirls.


----------



## nbray67

Blueberry said:


> No problem  yes it contains no fillers and contains micro abrasives for correction and removal of swirls.


Cheers hun.


----------



## Demetrios72

Summit Detailing said:


> As above - 7 & 8 look to have the best results.
> 
> 3 & 4 the worst.
> 
> The remaining numbers (1, 2, 5 & 6) look to be on a level playing field.
> 
> Look forward to hearing what products you've tested:thumb:


I agree :thumb:

When will we see the products?


----------



## Rob74

I would say 7 & 8 are far better than the rest but my eyes aren't always the best for the job


----------



## James2614

No point saying it as everyone else has. But the last two were by far the best


----------



## greymda

well, Sheep has stated that:


> There is also 2 (included in the 8 total) that and pure polishes and have no protection.


so i guess 7 or 8 is M205 and maybe UC (UP) if we think of it as a polish


----------



## Clarkey-88

I love these kind of tests , fair play to you for putting the time and effort into it :thumb: I'm very interested to find out what number 7 & 8 are as I'm going to be looking at buying a new aio soon, my srp has gone watery over the winter for some reason  Shame really as its 2/3 full and it's not even a year old


----------



## greymda

Clarkey-88 said:


> I love these kind of tests , fair play to you for putting the time and effort into it :thumb: I'm very interested to find out what number 7 & 8 are as I'm going to be looking at buying a new aio soon, my srp has gone watery over the winter for some reason  Shame really as its 2/3 full and it's not even a year old


give it a good shake, no?


----------



## Sheep

Man it hasn't even been 24 hours and you guys are already on the cross!


I'm not going to reveal any products yet, I need this thread to generate some pull before I give it all away. I will give you a bit more information about the products.

There is 2 AIO polishes with abrasives. 
There is 2 cleaner waxes.
There is 1 one-time popular dealer applied paint restorer (at least, in canada).
There is 1 AIO polish with no abrasives.
There is 1 finishing polish.
There is 1 medium compound polish (not a heavy compound but more then a finishing polish).

All of these except for the dealer applied product should be available to you.

Until I reveal which is which, try labeling 1-8 with their respective description above.


----------



## greymda

i stand by my choices, 7 and 8 are M205 and Ultimate Compound


----------



## rottenapple

Do these polish and compounds have protection provided ?


----------



## Sheep

rottenapple said:


> Do these polish and compounds have protection provided ?


All but the 2 polishes provide protection.


----------



## rottenapple

Surely this is unfair as they are not aio's? Not knocking just has to be level playing ground to do comparison test.


----------



## greymda

it was stated in the first post. 6 AIO and 2 pure polishes. just for the average Joe to see for himself who's doing what kind of job, imho.


----------



## Sheep

rottenapple said:


> Surely this is unfair as they are not aio's? Not knocking just has to be level playing ground to do comparison test.


I added the 2 polishes to show what a 1 step polish can do in relation to an AIO polish. Is the added step waxing afterwards worth the results or does the 1 and done nature of an AIO sufficient for most people. You can buy the medium polish right next to a lot of these cleaner waxes and AIO at the store in canada, so they target the same buyers.


----------



## rottenapple

Sheep said:


> I added the 2 polishes to show what a 1 step polish can do in relation to an AIO polish. Is the added step waxing afterwards worth the results or does the 1 and done nature of an AIO sufficient for most people. You can buy the medium polish right next to a lot of these cleaner waxes and AIO at the store in canada, so they target the same buyers.


Nice reasoning, well look forward to seeing who is who 👍


----------



## Clarkey-88

greymda said:


> give it a good shake, no?


I've tried that many times lol still no good. I've done a search on it and it's happened to a few people, Autoglym say that it should still perform as normal but just won't be as thick. 
I haven't tried using it yet, but if it's all runny then I won't enjoy using it as it's not supposed to be like that, if you know what I mean lol


----------



## Sheep

I should also add, I will be taking beading and sunlight shots today. Just another thing to look forward to.


----------



## Blueberry

The title of the thread is misleading but now that you have made it clear that these are NOT all AIO's, it will still be interesting to find out the results when revealed. Thanks for taking the time to do the test


----------



## Sheep

Blueberry said:


> The title of the thread is misleading but now that you have made it clear that these are NOT all AIO's, it will still be interesting to find out the results when revealed. Thanks for taking the time to do the test


I was thinking about titling it "All In One Comparison test with 2 Polishes thrown in as people can buy these 2 different products in the same isle of the same store stating they do the same things" but it doesn't really roll off the tongue the same.

In all seriousness though, I did write several times that there is true polishes in the mix and not just AIO products, and I'm going to leave it at that.



> There is also 2 (included in the 8 total) that and pure polishes and have no protection. These are thrown in to see how a dedicated polish (that can be used as a 1 step before a wax) compares to an AIO result. These might use an Orange Polishing pad, as it's the more appropriate choice, but we'll see.





> All AIO/Cleaner polishes were applied with White Polishing pads and worked until clear/broken down. The 2 actual polishes were worked with Orange Polishing pads in the same manner.


----------



## A1luke

Im dying to know!


----------



## Sheep

*Sunlight and beading photos!*

Okay, here is the last of the photos for the test until the reveal.... which I'm going to say now is Monday.

#1
DSC_7781 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#2
DSC_7782 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#3
DSC_7783 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#4
DSC_7784 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#5
DSC_7785 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#6
DSC_7786 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#7
DSC_7787 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#8
DSC_7788 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

And water shots!

#1
DSC_7794 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#2
DSC_7795 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#3
DSC_7796 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#4
DSC_7797 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#5
DSC_7798 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#6
DSC_7799 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#7
DSC_7800 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

#8
DSC_7801 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Thats all Until Monday!


----------



## mac1459

for 7&8 i'll go for DJ lime prime & megs uc


----------



## simmysouth

The beading isnt that tight on 7 or 8. 

I wonder what is which...


----------



## lowejackson

Very interesting test. Thanks for taking the time to do this :thumb:

Obviously if one of the products I really like does not win then I will declare this test as fatally flawed and biased but it it wins then this is an excellent independent review


----------



## Sheep

lowejackson said:


> Very interesting test. Thanks for taking the time to do this :thumb:
> 
> Obviously if one of the products I really like does not win then I will declare this test as fatally flawed and biased but it it wins then this is an excellent independent review


I would expect no less from the hives minds on the internet.


----------



## lowejackson

Sheep said:


> I would expect no less from the hives minds on the internet.


Internet forums are fickle places

Seriously though, I really do appreciate the time and effort you have taken in conducting this and previous tests


----------



## Sheep

lowejackson said:


> Internet forums are fickle places
> 
> Seriously though, I really do appreciate the time and effort you have taken in conducting this and previous tests


I don't mind doing them at all. I am doing this just as much for me as I am for everyone else on the boards. I didn't know how each product was going to stack up against the others, I was actually surprised with a few of them. But I don't have any hatred or bias towards a product. One of these is something you'd find at a dealership as an add-on when you buy a new car designed to protect it for life (not AG lifeshine if you're wondering). I got it for free from work as someone had a new bottle and didn't want it so I said why not, lets screw around see how it works. I put it on my parents car and it really cleaned up the paint very well (gloss, not correction) and the beading is good as well (not BSD good, but better the others). Would I pay $500 to have a dealer apply it? No. For $10 dollars for the bottle? You could do worse.

My hope with this test is to help break the brand and price barrier and just look at results.


----------



## stonejedi

:tumbleweed:Monday is to long i would of lost interest by then.SJ.


----------



## ioClean

following with interest


----------



## Sheep

*Reveal Time!*

Greetigns everyone! Happy Monday!

It is time now, to reveal which Product is what! I've not going to get too wordy before hand as most people don't read it anyway, so lets get to it!

I am not grading any of these, the number sequence is the match for the polish sections, not a ranking

1.) *Autoglym Super Resin Polish.* I have been using this for a while now and it's still one of the best quick clean up products I've got. It doesn't correct like other AIOs, but still fills with the best of them.

2.) *Autofinesse Tripple.* Only used this once before but was impressed with it's abilities to correct. It's hard to say how much was removed versus filled but the results from this are probably the best for the non dedicated polishes.

3.) *Optimum Poli-Seal.* I haven't used this one yet on anything so this test was the first I had seen it at all. Easy to work and did improve the finish but not to the levels of SRP or tripple. They say this also has abrasives like tripple but it might take a couple hits to produce the same results.

4.) *Diamond-Kote Gold Paint Restorer.* This is one of those things you can get applied at a dealership here in Canada. Or at least, you could. I have heard people tell me "when I bought the car I had the diamond coat applied" and now I have a bottle in my hands. Billed as a paint restorer, it did really improve the gloss levels on my parents car when I first tried it out a week before this test. I decided to add it in because I noticed a large improvement in the gloss. It also has some decent water behavior but since I didn't buy it personally I can't say if it's worth the MSRP. Definitely not what a dealer would charge. Oh, the bottle sucks too as there is no dispencer.

5.) *Meguiars Cleaner Wax #6.* This is an old product which I used recently on a friends Toyota Tundra in the past, with a wax added on top. It's not clear if there is abrassives or not, but it does improve the looks and fill a decent amount. SRP and Tripple were better in terms of looks, but Meguiars has the best bottle in the industry.

6.) *Zymol Cleaner Wax.* This is the best smelling polish product I've ever used. Besides smell, I was surprised it cleaned up as much as it did considering my past experiences with it. It's the hardest product to use in the comparison as it has to be removed while wet (and dries quickly).

7.) *Meguiars M205.* Oh baby, what a polish. Spreads for miles and works for ages, this is one of the best polishes I have ever used, and on the soft paint of my toyota is really brought everything back to damn near 100%. There isn't any protection but considering the results it does make you consider the fact that sometimes you just can't beat a real polish, as long as you have the time for one.

8.) *Meguiars Ultimate Compound.* This is my mainstay polish. I use it the most and with varying pads it can damn near remove anything. Like M205, very easy to work with and has a nice smell. It can finish down just as well as M205 (to my eyes anyway) and with a MF pad provide serious cut. It's a 1 polish solution to a many polish problem. As the pictures show it has taken care of nearly everything on the paint and made it LSP ready. For a real detail there is no displacing a real polish, and that is why I will always have a bottle of this in my kit. When it compares to an AIO, it's hard to argue against these results. The achilies heel of UC is that you need time, or a machine to make it give you these results.

There you have it, 8 products tested head to head on the same car. Hope you enjoyed reading it and look forward to more tests in the future. I'll have a bunch of charity detailing coming in the next few months as I'm raising money for cancer research. More on that when it happens.


----------



## greymda

ha!

i guessed 7 && 8


----------



## v1nn1e

Many thanks Sheep, very interesting.

Whilst 7/8 were clearly better, #2 was my 3rd place so perhaps that is a product I need to investigate, as an amateur/newbie that's avoiding abrasive polishing.

I've just invested in some Blackfire GEP - would have loved to have had that in the mix too...


----------



## Bigoggy

Tripple has abrasives and fillers in i think


----------



## Sheep

v1nn1e said:


> Many thanks Sheep, very interesting.
> 
> Whilst 7/8 were clearly better, #2 was my 3rd place so perhaps that is a product I need to investigate, as an amateur/newbie that's avoiding abrasive polishing.
> 
> I've just invested in some Blackfire GEP - would have loved to have had that in the mix too...


#2 was tripple, which is one of the 2 AIO products using abrassives. I wouldn't keep a mindset to "avoid abrassive polishing" as it's not nearly as dangerous as people think it is. Also, a prudct like Ultimate Compound worked by hand will deliver real results and won't damage the paint in any way. It's a lot more work, but it's possible.


----------



## vek

great comparison test mr sheep :thumb:


----------



## nobbles

With my renewed affection for SRP I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sheep

nobbles said:


> With my renewed affection for SRP I have my fingers crossed.


Work it nice and good and it produces great results. It has a really long work time and you can put some pressure on it without problems with a DA (white pad).


----------



## sm81

Sheep said:


> #2 was tripple, which is one of the 2 AIO products using abrassives. I wouldn't keep a mindset to "avoid abrassive polishing" as it's not nearly as dangerous as people think it is.


Very true. My go-to polish by far if needing fillers also. Very good product together with DA and white/green pad.


----------



## pete001

Great test thank you for finding the time to share.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

thanx for this mate, when my DJ need for speed runs out il be trying af tripple


----------



## 66Rob

Thank you for taking the time to do this. I have just bought some AF Tripple and have been really impressed so far. I also have a bottle of the Ultimate Compound, but am waiting for a bit of warmth to try it on my old MR2.

Have always rates the Zymol Cleaner Wax too, but your right can be pain to remove fills really well though and smells fantastic.


----------



## suspal

Blueberry said:


> No problem  yes it contains no fillers and contains micro abrasives for correction and removal of swirls.


Any residue left by a polish has filling abilities regardless oils,carriers etc,so the statement Isn't entirely true,If the claim was true why would we be using P/W or IPA?


----------



## -Raven-

Nice test Sheep! :thumb:


----------



## Sheep

Funny thing is, I haven't done aynthing to the paint since the test so the car is still a checker board.


----------



## Sheep

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thanx for this mate, when my DJ need for speed runs out il be trying af tripple


It's a nice polish. Used it on a Civic a few weeks ago and filled and cleaned really well.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Just seen this. BIG thank you to Sheep for taking so much trouble to create a really useful comparison. Great work Sir!


----------



## Ghost.

What pads were used for number 7 & 8 ?


----------



## Sheep

Ghost. said:


> What pads were used for number 7 & 8 ?


Orange Foam Either Buff and Shine or Lake Country.


----------

